# Need one or two dedicated servers



## Cromulent (Nov 18, 2022)

First of all, I hope this isn't against the rules. My previous experience is with VPS providers; I've never rented a dedicated server before.

I'm looking for a dedicated server provider I can grow with that provides an IPMI (or similar) port allowing me to install FreeBSD. I want to keep costs below $200 USD. I don't need much in terms of technical support. Just replacing hardware if something breaks.

It would be ideal if they had servers in London, England, but the east coast USA would also be good.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2022)

There's a very long thread with various recommendations for providers.









						FreeBSD Hosting/Shared/VPS etc.
					

What is good and cheap VPS - FreeBSD?  Looking for servers FreeBSD VPS with the price to $ 15 per month, what do you recommend?




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Cromulent (Nov 18, 2022)

SirDice said:


> There's a very long thread with various recommendations for providers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thank you. Sorry. I shouldn't post late at night and miss things.


----------

